# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Standard Contest Cycle - Not Newbie Friendly

## Metalject

Here is, in my opinion, the best stack/cycle for pre-contest prep for the every day bodybuilder. This isn't a stack/cycle that's insanely crazy or what might be used by top pros or even many national competitors. It's also not a cycle a newbie competitor would use. It's simply a stack/cycle most bodybuilders can do well with and equally important, afford. I'd call this an intermediate bodybuilder cycle - a cycle someone who competes in the open class would could use, who has a good enough physique to win and possibly do nationals. A guy with great genetics could do well with this stack at nationals, but in some cases he may need other things with it - hard to say. This is more or less a general outline. As with anything I say on here regarding competing, your best bet is to hire someone that knows what they're doing to help you adjust things. So many guys do so much worse than they would have if they would simply hire a competent prep coach, and that's a shame considering the time and effort that's put into prep. 

WK 1-8: Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/eod
WK 1-8: NPP or EQ 200mg/eod
WK 9-14: Tren -a 100mg/eod
WK 9-14: Masteron -p 100mg/eod
WK 9-14 Winstrol 50mg/ed
WK 9-16: Testosterone Propionate 200mg/eod
WK 15-16 Tren-a 100mg/ed
WK 15-16 Masteron-p 100mg/ed
WK 15-16: Winstrol 100mg/ed
WK 1-14: HGH 4-5iu/ed
WK 1-14: Anastrozle 0.5mg/wk
WK 15-16: Anastrozle 1mg/ed

Notes:


*Testosterone doses may need to be reduced towards the latter part of the prep. Do not assume or try to guess what the dose will need to be. Don't lower the dose just because 10wks ago you assumed that's where it would need to be. Go by the mirror or hopefully the eyes of someone else that knows what they're talking about. Important note - you can use Enanthate the entire time, personally this is my preference. My normal is to use testosterone at the full dose until 4wks out, and if needed drop to a TRT dose the last 4wks. But in just as many cases I won't lower the dose at all. And yes, you can substitute in Cypionate for Enanthate, same dose. Sustanon or other blends, I'm not a fan simply because I don't trust them. Last two batches of Sustanon I ever had, Karachis and then Niles, both were bunk. Testosterone levels tested in the 100's in both cases.

*T3 - I typically run T3 the entire prep starting with 50mcg per day and increase 12.5-25mcg as needed (increases usually occur once every 2wks or so). 100-125mcg is typically where I max out, although I have gone higher at times. 

*Tren & Masteron - 100mg/eod is enough for a lot of people and can do some great things. However, I have run 200mg/eod the full 8wks and several times a full 12wks. It really boils down to what you need, what you can tolerate and what you can afford. I also prefer the short ester versions of these two compounds so that you can easily and quickly adjust dosages when needed. In this case, I'm not talking about because of side effects. I'm referring to the need for more and quickly because of prep. Again, more isn't always needed, the 100/100/eod dose of both can be just fine in many cases. 

*HGH: 4iu is generally a good dose for a diet but 5iu is simply easier due to the 10iu bottles. There's nothing special or more magical about 5iu over 4iu. In my opinion, you won't see much of a difference in the benefits of HGH during a diet over the 5iu mark until you hit the 10iu per day or more mark. And plenty will argue that 14wks of HGH is worthless, that it has to be run for 6 months or more to see results. If we're talking about the full benefits of HGH, this is very true. However, we're talking about contest prep, and in this case, HGH is being used at this dose strictly for conditioning purposes. And we're also not getting into big HGH doses, that's a different ballgame and one most cannot afford to play. 

*Clen - it's not mentioned because I hate it. Use it if you want to. 

*NPP: This one is hit or miss. I have used both NPP and EQ in this slot, generally 200mg/eod of either. You really have to go with the one you do best with. Some will knock EQ in this stack, and that's find, but you need to understand the purpose of it in the stack. The purpose isn't mass gains (EQ will never produce mass gains). The purpose is to increase the total MG's of anabolics in the body, that's it. This helps protect mass, and also seems to have a positive impact on the metabolism. Yes, you could opt to simply use more testosterone, but this tends to bring about more side effects. Most men do not do well when they get well above the 1g a week of testosterone. On the same topic, some men do not do well with that much Nandrolone , so in that case use EQ. No, those are not interchangeable compounds, but EQ is milder and easier for most to tolerate. If you happen to be one of those that EQ increases appetite, well, simply don't over eat...not that hard. Drink a glass of water and take your butt to bed. 

*Halotestin - yes, it can make a difference in some cases. However, it's also a pretty nasty item. You really shouldn't need it, IMO, with the other compounds that are in play.

*Anadrol - Useful, often very useful at the end for 3-4wks or so. Very hard to predict when to use or how much to use but you better be in top shape if you're going to use it. Generally 25mg/ed for just two weeks leading up to the show can make a difference in a very lean guy. But again, you should have some shows under your belt before trying this. 

A chart that lays out the stack:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I agree with most of the advice above...most of the items are good to go for prep show, i ask one question why short esters before long esters during prep...at the end of the day once ester is release its all test, which is why i run long esters most the time...the only question i have is why T3 with hGH? 

I recommend T4 and for the purposes of the public i will simplify...hGH reduces T3s activity in the body, so naturally we want to add T3, however it improves T4 conversion to T3, so the ideal step to follow is to add T4 which will be more more efficiently converted to T3 which in turn will increase the T3 to offset reduced activity...i hope this makes sense...

----------


## Monbrow89

Does HCG have a place in comp prep or would you do a blast of it before pct once the cycle is over?

----------


## Metalject

> I agree with most of the advice above...most of the items are good to go for prep show, i ask one question why short esters before long esters during prep...at the end of the day once ester is release its all test, which is why i run long esters most the time...the only question i have is why T3 with hGH? 
> 
> I recommend T4 and for the purposes of the public i will simplify...hGH reduces T3s activity in the body, so naturally we want to add T3, however it improves T4 conversion to T3, so the ideal step to follow is to add T4 which will be more more efficiently converted to T3 which in turn will increase the T3 to offset reduced activity...i hope this makes sense...


Whether using long or short esters, if doses are getting higher I prefer smaller every other day injections. It simply seems easier to control in terms of side effects and simply the way you feel. At least that's been my experience. Sure, you could use Deca instead of NPP, no big deal. The way I listed it above is simply my own personal preference. 

And yes, you are right, at the end of the day test is test regardless of the ester. I've never gotten caught up in the ridiculous notion that certain esters cause less water retention. 

The T3 thing - you're right, HGH can reduce T3. Does T4 conversion to T3 improve? Sure, how much I don't know. But if you simply add T3 you've still fixed the same issue. Regardless of the method you still end up with more T3. Personally, I've only used T4 a few times...actually maybe only twice, but there could be another time I'm not remembering. I simply preferred T3. Anyway, whatever works, whatever works for you is the main thing.

----------


## Metalject

> Does HCG have a place in comp prep or would you do a blast of it before pct once the cycle is over?


I never used HCG during my cycles when I was competing. Could you? Yes, I simply never did. I never really get into protective measures or PCT stuff in my post. There are plenty of good threads on the forum that cover all of that.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Thats why i like open forums and posts from guys such as your self and other knowledgeable members, its always interesting to see why other people do things different and learning alternate protocols...i know it was said here before but there is no single way to administer these compounds, its kind of like raising kids, i have 3 and all of them require different approach when it comes to discipline as well as reward systems...




> Whether using long or short esters, if doses are getting higher I prefer smaller every other day injections. It simply seems easier to control in terms of side effects and simply the way you feel. At least that's been my experience. Sure, you could use Deca instead of NPP, no big deal. The way I listed it above is simply my own personal preference. 
> 
> And yes, you are right, at the end of the day test is test regardless of the ester. I've never gotten caught up in the ridiculous notion that certain esters cause less water retention. 
> 
> The T3 thing - you're right, HGH can reduce T3. Does T4 conversion to T3 improve? Sure, how much I don't know. But if you simply add T3 you've still fixed the same issue. Regardless of the method you still end up with more T3. Personally, I've only used T4 a few times...actually maybe only twice, but there could be another time I'm not remembering. I simply preferred T3. Anyway, whatever works, whatever works for you is the main thing.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> And yes, you are right, at the end of the day test is test regardless of the ester. I've never gotten caught up in the ridiculous notion that certain esters cause less water retention.


Would many on this board agree with you ?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Would many on this board agree with you ?


If they don't, then they don't understand the bio-mechanics of esters. Ester is a carbon chain, which is attached to test and simply regulates the speed of release of testosterone . Once the ester is separated from testosterone molecule all test is test...different esters have different weight which in turn can effect the quantitative amount of test left after the ester is released.

but bottom line test will always be test once ester is gone...no exceptions...

----------


## MR-FQ320

Is there any room for Anavar in the above cycle?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah you could throw in anavar at 50mg per day or replace winny wit anaver, i personally prefer Anavar over winny but some dont...Winny just kills my joints and i have enough problems in that department i dont need any help with the pain there...

----------


## Metalject

> Yeah you could throw in anavar at 50mg per day or replace winny wit anaver, i personally prefer Anavar over winny but some dont...Winny just kills my joints and i have enough problems in that department i dont need any help with the pain there...


Agreed, you could easily switch the winny out for anavar . I've ran var with similar stacks at 50-80mg a day but just always felt like I got a little more from the winny...much more? No. I've never had the joint pain some have with winny....maybe I'm lucky, I don't know.

----------


## Metalject

> Thats why i like open forums and posts from guys such as your self and other knowledgeable members, its always interesting to see why other people do things different and learning alternate protocols...i know it was said here before but there is no single way to administer these compounds, its kind of like raising kids, i have 3 and all of them require different approach when it comes to discipline as well as reward systems...



Yep, plenty of good ways to do things. There's not one magical stack that works better than any other. But there are definitely better stacks...if that makes sense.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

nice metal you did it again.

i had a question about using deca in prep cycle and you did answer it before i ask.in my country we can buy aas in pharmacy but there are limited, and they have anadrol ,test e,deca and var (2.5mg tabs and very expensive so no). there is also ph grade hgh but i am not at the level to use it and again money issues.

water retention is because of diet mostly and i agree with you esters don't play much role in that part.

----------


## Metalject

> nice metal you did it again.
> 
> i had a question about using deca in prep cycle and you did answer it before i ask.in my country we can buy aas in pharmacy but there are limited, and they have anadrol ,test e,deca and var (2.5mg tabs and very expensive so no). there is also ph grade hgh but i am not at the level to use it and again money issues.
> 
> water retention is because of diet mostly and i agree with you esters don't play much role in that part.


Yep, water retention is far more often due to diet than anything else.

Then of course there's fat retention. Again diet related but it never ceases to amaze me how many and how often people think their fat is water.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Why is the adex ramped up for the final two weeks ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Why is the adex ramped up for the final two weeks ?


drying and estrogen fighting purposes.

----------


## Metalject

> drying and estrogen fighting purposes.


Yep, what he said. Dryer and harder look. Will you feel like crap because of this? Probably, but that's bodybuilding...the pursuit of feeling like impeccable crap, lol!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> but that's bodybuilding...the pursuit of feeling like impeccable crap, lol!


i think it's worth it when you take of your shirt and jaws are dropping .(attention needy i am)

----------


## Metalject

> i think it's worth it when you take of your shirt and jaws are dropping .(attention needy i am)


I have a bit of a different view. Most people do not care. What I mean is bodybuilding is not respected by 99% of the population. Sure, you will get attention from onlookers, but most find bodybuilders ridiculous. That's not said to be negative, it's simply the reality. It is, however, funny how little respect bodybuilding gets compared to many other endeavors that are even more ridiculous, but again, that's reality and simply the way life goes sometimes.

----------


## Monbrow89

Ian planning a very similar cycle starting in a few weeks (this one minus the masteron and hgh). I know you have mentioned the first 8 weeks are to increase the levels of anabolics in the body to protect muscle mass. In this case will far loss be minimal in the first 8 weeks?

I'm planning on carb cycling from the beginning and increasing cardio output to lose around 2-2.5lb per week.

----------


## Monbrow89

> I am planning a very similar cycle starting in a few weeks (this one minus the masteron and hgh). I know you have mentioned the first 8 weeks are to increase the levels of anabolics in the body to protect muscle mass. In this case will fat loss be minimal in the first 8 weeks?
> 
> I'm planning on carb cycling from the beginning and increasing cardio output to lose around 2-2.5lb per week.


Just corrected a few typos - damn phone!

----------


## Haydenz

This is my Exact! Prep minus the hgh, hell yeah I have a good coach

----------


## Metalject

> Ian planning a very similar cycle starting in a few weeks (this one minus the masteron and hgh). I know you have mentioned the first 8 weeks are to increase the levels of anabolics in the body to protect muscle mass. In this case will far loss be minimal in the first 8 weeks?
> 
> I'm planning on carb cycling from the beginning and increasing cardio output to lose around 2-2.5lb per week.


No, fat loss should not be minimal. That's all dependent on diet and cardio.

----------


## Metalject

> This is my Exact! Prep minus the hgh, hell yeah I have a good coach


You know what they say....great minds, lol!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I have a bit of a different view. Most people do not care. What I mean is bodybuilding is not respected by 99% of the population. Sure, you will get attention from onlookers, but most find bodybuilders ridiculous. That's not said to be negative, it's simply the reality. It is, however, funny how little respect bodybuilding gets compared to many other endeavors that are even more ridiculous, but again, that's reality and simply the way life goes sometimes.


that is correct. when someone ask me if i am a bodybuilder they react pfffft, that is not a sport and years ago i was like that too, i hated the bodybuilders cuz they use every thing for that body. hell even a couch potato dude would be amazing with these amount of gear use.
but when i found out about how good it feels to make your self a better person with diet and weight and gear i love doing it. let them hate.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

about that gh, if i can not afford that 4iu ed for 14 weeks but i can do 4iu eod (half the amount), is it worth it or not? 
i heard eod method is good too?!

----------

